# This is a nice shot



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Clayville, New York~Susquehanna 2000 Train on Lackawanna Line to Utica 1982




David


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh, summertime!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The folks in that house have a REAL GARDEN RAILROAD.

Wow.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your still hooked on Utica. 
You should have added this to your Utica thread, there is one isn't there?

I think you should build a layout based on some of the stuff in Utca?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nah I just grew up there and to be honest I just miss some of the family, food and friends that are up there. You can keep the 5 months of snow/cold, high cost of living/houses, TAXES!!!! Oh and the Great King Governors SAFE Act and wanting to take away everyones guns. I am just on a Historical Utica page on FB and once in while they post some nice train shots in there and think you all might like to see them. 

David 

Oh and my layout is set up for Santa Fe and BNSF LOL :cheeky4:


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

DonR said:


> The folks in that house have a REAL GARDEN RAILROAD.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Don


Yeah, enough of the smalls. They went straight for the big stuff!


----------

